# String Jig Build Unistrut Question



## Big Easy (May 1, 2009)

So I have most of the supplies I need to build my string jig, but I have a question. Can the unistrut jig be freestanding, or does it need to be mounted to a 2*6 or something to keep it from flexing? If it needs to be mounted to something, would it be sufficient to mount it back to back with another piece of unistrut to prevent flexing? I'm hoping another piece of unistrut would be enough so that it can be fairly small (at least in width) for storage. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

You don't want it flexing ..


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I would stongly suggest mounting it to something solid, wood or metal. I made a stretcher with unistrut and mounted it to a 2x4 with lag screws.


----------



## TightString (Mar 17, 2011)

It was suggested to me some do bolt 2 pieces of unistrut together. I have mine bolted to one of the workbench on a 2x6 and the other bolted to a piece of angle iron mounted in my vise. It doesn't flex.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i have mine on an 8ft.sawhorse that is 45" tall. i made the saw horse out of 2x4 with a 1x3 on top of the 2x4 that the unistrut is mounted to.you can buy the strut that is already doubled up if that is what you want but what i have works just fine. one of my friends just puts his in a vise on his work bench seems to work for him.you can buy the double strut at any electrical supply house.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

T bolt or screw a 2x4 or 2x3 in the position like a T than mount unistrut on top of the T with lag bolts. after that you can build a frame to support it all


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

2x6 or 2x8 I did mine with a 2x10

















Hutch


----------



## Big Easy (May 1, 2009)

Thank you for the responses guys. That pretty much answers my question. I'll have to mount it to something more solid so it doesn't flex when I stretch.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I have mine bolted every 2.5 ft. to wood on top of my bench ...


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

*stiffy*

I put a piece of 1X2x .065 wall rectangle tubing on the bottom of mine I attached it with sheet metal screws about every 2nd hole. shorter strings it will not flex, It will just alittle at 500 over a 85" string. Next time I will use .083 wall tubing. My intent for my jig was to be able to remove the legs and store over head in my shop when I was not using it. It works pretty good for my operation.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice jig set ups!


----------



## Big Easy (May 1, 2009)

Bownut,
The setup you have is really what I'd like to have. I don't see string making turning into a full time thing for me in the near future, but I want to do it. I'll get a lot less static from the boss if my setup doesn't take up half of the basement just to store it.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

i made mine out of the super strut becuase when i was stretching my strings it was flexing the strut. the super strut is 3 1/4" deep and it won't flex so you can have it free standing


----------

